# dizer + te + o



## laurent568

Olá!

Tenho uma pergunta que parecera provavelmente bastante simples mas o meu português é bastante imperfeito e o livro de gramático (não tão completo...) que tenho não explica esse punto.

A minha pergunta é: como dizer em português "decirtelo" (dizer + te + o)? Exemplo: em espanhol: *Me parecía importante decírtelo* (=decirte esto).  Tem tentado "dizer-te-o", "dizer-te-lo", "dizer-o-te", mas o corretor diz que todas essas formas são incorretas.

Muito obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## englishmania

Parecia-me importante dizer-te isto.
Parecia-me importante *dizer-to*.   (te+o)

Parecia-me importante dizer isto.
Parecia-me importante dizê-lo. (dizer+o)


----------



## laurent568

Muito obrigado


----------



## WhoSoyEu

englishmania said:


> Parecia-me importante dizer-te isto.
> Parecia-me importante *dizer-to*. (te+o)
> 
> Parecia-me importante dizer isto.
> Parecia-me importante dizê-lo. (dizer+o)


No Brasil não usamos a contração, neste caso. Dizemos e escrevemos: "*dizer-te-o*". Já "*dizê-lo*" é usado da forma indicada por Englishmania.


----------



## englishmania

Escrevem "dizer-te-o"?  
Nós, portugueses, na oralidade dizemos mais frequentemente "dizer-te isto", claro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dizer-te-o, dizer-lhe-ei, dizer-nos-emos, ...

Claro que, falado, vai soar pedante.


----------



## englishmania

Pedante não soa, só incorrecto.  dir-te-ei, dir-lhe-ei
Obviamente, estas formas verbais com mesóclise são formais.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Parecia-me importante dizer-te isto.
> Parecia-me importante *dizer-to*. (te+o)


 
englishmania, esta até pode estar correcta, mas a verdade é que não soa lá muito bem, pois não?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

englishmania said:


> Pedante não soa, só incorrecto.  dir-te-ei, dir-lhe-ei
> Obviamente, estas formas verbais com mesóclise são formais.



Por serem formais são incorretas?


----------



## englishmania

Pois, normalmente dizemos "dizer-te isto".

Não disse que estão incorrectas por serem formais, pelo contrário.  Apenas referi o facto de achar que a forma "dizer-te-ei" não está  correcta, pois o verbo dizer foge à regra e fica "dir-te-ei". É formal e  está correcto, claro.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> englishmania, esta até pode estar correcta, mas a verdade é que não soa lá muito bem, pois não?


 
Acha que não, Alentugano? A mim soa-me bem (e, evidentemente, não estou a negar que '_dizer-te isto_' não seja mais comum).


----------



## dexterciyo

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Dizer-te-o*, *dizer-lhe-ei, dizer-nos-emos*, ...
> 
> Claro que, falado, vai soar pedante.





englishmania said:


> Pedante não soa, só incorrecto.  dir-te-ei, dir-lhe-ei
> Obviamente, estas formas verbais com mesóclise são formais.




Não é que a mesóclise se usa só com futuro e condicional?

*Dizer*: direi, dirás, dirá, diremos, dirão -> dir-te-ei / dir-te-ás / dir-te-á / dir-te-emos / dir-te-ão; di-lo-ei / di-lo-ás / di-lo-á / di-lo-emos / di-lo-ão

*Falar*: falaria, falarias, falaria, falaríamos, falariam -> falar-te-ia / falar-te-ias / falar-te-ia / falar-te-íamos / falar-te-iam; falá-lo-ia / falá-lo-ias / falá-lo-ia / falá-lo-íamos / falá-lo-iam


----------



## Vanda

Não, dizer-te-o, não! Se temos que ser formais será dizer-to, só que até nos textos mais formais o pessoal anda fugindo dessa forma. No máximo escrevemos: dizer-te (isso/aquilo/blablablá).


----------



## englishmania

Dexterciyo, não percebi se me querias corrigir ou se estavas apenas a completar/aprofundar o assunto, mas o que eu e tu dissemos não está em desacordo.

Ainda bem, Vanda, tinha ficado meio em choque com aquela construção. Deve ser um erro que as pessoas dão, não[?], e que arranha os ouvidos dos mais atentos, como cá "_pus-lo_" e "_puse-_o".


----------



## dexterciyo

englishmania said:


> Dexterciyo, não percebi se me querias corrigir ou se estavas apenas a completar/aprofundar o assunto, mas o que eu e tu dissemos não está em desacordo.



Estava a completar o assunto. Concordo plenamente. É por isso que coloquei o visto.


----------



## vf2000

laurent568 said:


> Olá!
> 
> A minha pergunta é: como *dizer *em português "decirtelo" (dizer + te + o)? Exemplo: em espanhol: *Me parecía importante decírtelo* (=decirte esto).



Já que é para "dizer", eu diria "Me pareceu importante dizer isso a você", que é o mesmo que "Achei que deveria te contar isso" (mais usual na minha região)

Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Deve ser um erro que as pessoas dão, não[?], e que arranha os ouvidos dos mais atentos, como cá "_pus-lo_" e "_puse-_o".



Esse "puse-o" irrita-me profundamente! O engraçado é que eu já reparei que as pessoas que o dizem, baixam o tom de voz nessa hora e falam meio "enrolado"; acredito que elas saibam que está errado mas não lembrem como é a forma correta então, falam baixo e depressa, para ver se passa desapercebido.


----------



## Istriano

O verbo _pôr _é muito mal-usado: já ouvi as formas:_ Nós ponhamos_ (em vez de _Nós pomos_) e também: _Q__uando o sol se pôr _em vez d_e Quando o sol se puser. _ Fazer o quê?


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Acha que não, Alentugano? A mim soa-me bem (e, evidentemente, não estou a negar que '_dizer-te isto_' não seja mais comum).


Talvez se use mais em certos círculos ou ambientes (mais formais?), mas é daquelas expressões que, de se ouvirem tão poucas vezes, já (me) soam por vezes estranhas. Não obstante serem absolutamente correctas.


----------

